

US government mandates GPS location tracking added to all smartphones - wavephorm
http://www.courthousenews.com/2011/09/30/40208.htm

======
noduerme
One other thing. It's coming fast now. Google wanting your birthday and
recognizing your face and voice in the last week... this is complete BULLSHIT.
Do they think people are dumb? I guess they have good reason to, since 90% of
Americans are already walking around with these tracking d$&#*@ces. But I've
never owned a smart phone for exactly this reason -- I have a GPS in my car,
but I'd never get one that was hooked to the cell net, and I won't have a cell
that I can't pull the battery out of.

This is a law targeting people like me. Not you, not the other 90% of
Americans, not everybody on this site, because you all have smart phones.
Admit it. You have one. You've been letting them track you for years, and by
now they already know exactly how often you get laid, who you're sleeping with
and how many drinks you have a night.

Not me, and not ever. What you gave up voluntarily, they're now going to take
from me by force and fiat, and you won't lift a finger to defend me, will you?
No, because you're smug with your iphone and your android and your blackberry.
You're the problem if you have one of these. And I genuinely hope China blows
the crap out of the US before this shit takes over the world, and gets the
shit blown out of it in return, and we end up eating radishes and drinking out
of each others skulls in total fucking blackness, and I will before I submit
to this utter horseshit.

------
noduerme
Would this make it a crime to disable GPS on your phone? I was gonna say "pull
the battery out" ...that worked pretty well back in '03 but you can't do it
anymore, lol.

~~~
SageRaven
I don't follow. Do phones have backup batteries now, or are people too
obsessed with texting and tweeting to actually do such a thing anymore?

